# [Regular Season Game 31] Houston Rockets at Cleveland Cavaliers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(18-12)/(23-8)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, December 27, 6:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Williams / Parker / James / Hickson / O'Neal*


_*Preview*_


> The Cleveland Cavaliers may not want to say it, but they proved why they are one of the elite teams on a big Western Conference road swing.
> 
> They'll be back home Sunday night looking for a 10th straight win at Quicken Loans Arena when they take on a Houston Rockets team that has given LeBron James and the Cavaliers trouble over the years.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Big game. Obviously the key is stopping LBJ. But who really can stop him? Battier do your work!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tough tough road game against one of the best in the east.
Also back to back game is going to be rough for Rockets, hope we won't get blown out at least.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We've seen it before,after 13p lead after 5min. 
Rockets can turn big lead into a blow out loss.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a great Rockets team. I enjoy their heart and hustle.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

landry and brooks are keeping us in this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Of course as soon as I say that, the Rockets fall down and don't hustle after a busted play and two or three lose rebounds.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Battier can't guard james in the post.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets makes silly mistakes.:wtf:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good 4 point play by AB.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

AB is a beast. I've been watching this kid since his Oregon days. A great player. I'm really happy for him, and for the Rockets letting him take over the PG position in Houston when they had Alston. Good move by the Rockets management.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Terrible shot to give up at the end.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Down three on the road in Cleveland isn't bad at all. The Rockets just need to try and grind this win out.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

3 threes in a row from cavs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Mo with two threes and LeBron with two threes to start the 3rd quarter. Cavs up double digits.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

make that 4 three.:bowen:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, those threes from LeBron & Mo completely turned this game around. It was a 2-point game and went to 17 points just like that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rockets have gone ice cold.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

**** happens. 4 straight sets of back to back games. I already call it a success with 5 wins coming out of it.


----------

